# ice cream



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

...with the summer comming and all, im in the mood for ice cream. Any1 know if its possible to make a healthy high protein ice cream?...try using some low fat cream, sweetner and whey (got a small tub of 100% opt nutrition cookie mix i need to get rid of coz it tastes rank) maby...any ideas?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

aww this brings it back,....

i tried everything to make some icecream last year,....

thing is,,,unless you use a sugar and some kind of fat (cream) ,...it sets like concrete,...

i even put eggs in it to try an stop it going rock,..but it still did,...

if you do find a method tho,..let me know,.....


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

*Diabetic Ice Cream*

5 eggs, beaten

1 can Carnation milk

Pinch of salt

Vanilla to taste

2 boxes sugar free instant pudding mix (vanilla)

Add Splenda to desired sweetness. Add milk to fill freezer can. May also add pineapple, bananas, etc., or use chocolate pudding mix.

The fat from the milk

One serving = 2tbs = 2 grams fat

*HOMEMADE ICE CREAM--DIABETIC	*

13 oz. can evaporated milk

2 tbsp. sugar replacement

1 1/2 c. whole milk

1 tbsp. vanilla

3 eggs

Combine evaporated milk and sugar replacement. Beat well until sugar is dissolved. Add whole milk and vanilla, beat well. Add eggs, beat eggs into milk mixture vigorously. Pour into ice cream maker, freeze according to manufacturer's directions. 8 servings.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

*Orange Sherbet*

1 1/2 T. grated orange rind

1 1/2 C. sugar *(Use Splenda)*

1/4 C. fresh-squeezed lemon juice

1 1/2 C. fresh-squeezed orange juice

1 t. vanilla

4 C. very cold (low-fat) milk

Stir together grated orange rind and sugar. Stir in lemon juice, orange juice and vanilla and continue stirring until sugar is dissolved. Add milk.

Put mixture in ice cream freezer and freeze according to manufacturer's directions.

Serves 8.

Sherbert, Ice Cream, and Sorbet Recipes


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

just to note,...

that can of carnation holds about 40 grams of sugar , regardless of its fat content,...infact the 2% fat version has a little bit more sugar....

sort of makes using the splenda a bit redundant really.....


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

just to note

evaporated milk per 2TBS serving nutrition information

Using Splenda is not redundant considering how many calories are in 1 1/2 C of sugar.

Ohhhhhh, sorry Raikey... You were referring to the ice cream recipe with the sugar substitute.

I was looking at the Sherbert recipe with the low fat milk.

Yes, you are right. It does seem redundant to even have sugar in the last ice cream recipe in post #3.

Ice cream is certainly a cheat carb then isn't it and must be eaten with portion control in mind.

For a diabetic, ice cream is seen as a good dessert; however, you may only have *4oz *per meal. It is considered as a starchy carb and therefore no other starchy carb may be eaten with it although any of the nonstarchy carbs may be eaten in unlimited amounts.

The milk sugar alone is enough to skyrocket the blood sugar let alone any additional sugar added.

Portion control is crucial when eating "fast" sugars in a diet.

Sorbet or frozen Koolaid cubes may be the way to go for a cool sweet treat in the summer.

We eat snowballs over here in the south. Yummy!!!

Snowballs = shaved iced (like snowflakes) molded into a cone shape paper cup (That's the old fashioned way. Now they just just standard styrofoam cups.) with flavored syrup poured on top. Syrup can be high sugar or low sugar content.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

*Mango Sorbet*

1 C. sugar (Splenda)

3/4 C. water

2 ripe mangos, about 1/2 lb. each

juice of 1 lime

Combine the sugar and water in a small saucepan and place over low heat. Stir until the sugar dissolves completely and the syrup is clear. Remove from the heat and allow to cool to room temperature.

Peel the mangoes and cut as much of the fruit as you can away from the large pits. If the mangoes are very ripe and juicy, and you feel adventurous, squeeze the pulp and juice off the pits with your hands. It's messy work, so do it over a large bowl.

Combine the cooled syrup, mango pulp and lime juice in a blender or food processor. Blend until completely smooth, about 30 seconds. Cover and refrigerate until cold, or overnight.

Stir the chilled mixture, then freeze in your ice cream machine according to the manufacturer's instructions. When finished the sorbet will be soft, but ready to eat. For firmer sorbet, transfer to a freezer-safe container and freeze at least 2 hours.

Makes about 3 cups.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

This thread is f**king torture.

Ive blown my cheat meals for this week and now im gagging for a solero


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

squatty said:


> This thread is f**king torture.
> 
> Ive blown my cheat meals for this week and now im gagging for a solero


LOL, this thread is a real b*stard your right!

However if we could make a protein ice cream....just imagine.

Raikey, ive had a look on the net and ppl have either blended whey, egg whites and some milk into some low fat ice cream (then freeze for 30 mins) or they have done exactly what you did but only freeze it for 30 mins or so then take it out before it sets too hard.

Ill have another look now and see if i can find a real solution...think this one is gonna kill me.


----------

